# Embarrassed about having low-tier villagers?



## FriendlyVillager (Aug 29, 2014)

Hey, does anyone here feel embarassed about having low-tier villagers in their town? 

I have Puck in my town and I think he's a nice guy, I've talked to him a lot. But recently I learned he is in the lowest tier, so i want to get rid of him but I feel really bad getting rid of him just because he's not popular


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Aug 29, 2014)

No. I have Beardo in my town and he's become one of my favorite villagers, even a lot of people seem to hate him. I'm glad I was able to look past his popularity and become friends with him.


----------



## Maruchan (Aug 29, 2014)

Unless you are aiming for a "Trophy Town", why would one be embarrassed about their villagers, 
especially when you actually like them & enjoy their company? 
It's kinda sad to see villagers got discarded just because they are not a higher Tier.

But hey, it's your town, do whatever pleases you, and I do agree that rotating villagers every now and then keeps the fun afresh. ^^


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2014)

No. I don't give a **** about what other people think of my villagers.
Ribbot, Tom, and Deidre are my baes.


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 29, 2014)

Nah. Half of mine are tier 4/5, and I love them. Camofrog is another of my all time faves, along with Curt, Portia, Moe, Opal & Peaches.


----------



## (ciel) (Aug 29, 2014)

Nope not at all. I do have quite a few popular villagers, but that's because I like them, not because they're popular (though Marshal I got because I wanted to see why he was so popular, but now I love him lol)
Vic and Walker are both tier 5, I think, and I love them both. Walker is my absolute favourite. I didn't even know some of them (like Molly) were popular at all.
In my second town, I really want Pompom because she was my favourite way back in WW. I don't really care that she's unpopular.


----------



## jeizun (Aug 29, 2014)

nah man i love seeing lower tier villagers. i'd be embarrassed if i had nothing but tier 1 and 2 villagers tbh lol


----------



## Angerfish (Aug 29, 2014)

You're town is for YOU, so you shouldn't feel obligated to have other people's favorite villagers in your town.


----------



## Reindeer (Aug 29, 2014)

I have Deli, Knox and Ken. Deli I started with and I love the little guy. Knox is my favorite villager around, and Ken is one of the very very few smug villagers that I actually like.

I don't think it's anything to be embarrassed about. People are gonna like different villagers, and I think a lot of people have villagers from lower tiers they like/want. It's not just the higher tier villagers that end up being good company, but it all depends on the person whose town it is.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Aug 29, 2014)

Honestly, I don't care what others think of my villagers. They're not some I keep around for their popularity- they're some I have for what I've experienced with them. Sure, I have high-tier villagers, but I either moved them in randomly or got them in my campsite. I didn't even know they were popular at the time.


----------



## Campy (Aug 29, 2014)

Aw, you shouldn't feel embarrassed about having (and liking!) low-tier villagers. In my opinion, the tier-system is really just a handy overview of what villagers are currently considered popular and can thus help you get a better idea of around how much they're "worth". And by worth I just mean monetary value; it shouldn't impact how you personally feel about villagers!

And just think about it, if we were to compare this to food (I love food comparisons): let's say you really love the regular hamburgers at McDonald's. But new fast food chains open up, and most people find they like all like the new burgers better and eating at McDonald's isn't considered cool anymore. Would that stop you from eating delicious hamburgers at McDondald's? Would be silly if it did!

Definitely not the best example, but it's the first thing that came to mind (because I could really go for one of their burgers now).

I have a lot of low-tier villagers and I'd never feel embarrassed about having them. I think they're cute and that's what matters.


----------



## Camillion (Aug 29, 2014)

My top three villagers are two tier 5s and a tier 4 c;


----------



## MayorSaki (Aug 29, 2014)

Nope, I don't seriously care what people think about villagers I have in my town.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 29, 2014)

I love my low tiers.


----------



## honeymoo (Aug 29, 2014)

Well, I like villagers based on personality and looks, which is why most villagers are high on the tier. In my main town I have 4 top tier, 2 second tier and 4 third tier. Though maybe that's considered high, my last unachieved dreamie, Anabelle, is bottom tier, and I'm not embarrassed, she's cute and I like her, so why should I care.


----------



## Sholee (Aug 29, 2014)

Nope, i <3 shari and kevin


----------



## Zane (Aug 29, 2014)

Erm, I hope you don't start picking your villagers based on their popularity (which differs from website to website anyway lol). Just enjoy the animals you have in your town, nevermind what other people think of them. I've had tons of people tell me Peewee and Pietro are super ugly and stuff but they're still my faves and it's my town anyway so who cares lmao


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 29, 2014)

Hell no and I don't think anyone should feel shameful for it. Rock on, Jambette. Love the haters. Give 'em big fat smooches.


----------



## moonchu (Aug 29, 2014)

/sighsaudibly.


----------



## AskaRay (Aug 29, 2014)

????? nope

for example, I love Tiffany but no one else seems to??? she's great and maybe one of the only snooty characters i can stand, honestly


----------



## yro (Aug 29, 2014)

Hell no! I love my low-tier villagers just as much if not more than my higher tiered ones. 
If anything I'd say having a village 100% full of top tier villagers would be more embarrassing imo, who wants a completely cookie-cutter town like that?


----------



## rosabelle (Aug 29, 2014)

I dont really think theres anything embarrassing about low tier villagers  I dont really mind having low tiered villagers in my town, I love and care for them like my high tiered villagers~ unless they move in a very bad spot LOL jk :3 but yea, its your town and if you like low tiered villagers then there's nothing wrong with that


----------



## LyraVale (Aug 29, 2014)

I <3 Carmen, Sparro, Monique, Fuchsia, and I think Pietro isn't too popular either. They are def dreamies, and I can't imagine my town without them. 

I don't REALLY care what people think, but there have been times when I've actually felt like I had to explain my HIGHER tiered villager choices. I feel like, especially with Marshal and Merengue, I have to justify to people why I actually love them. It's very annoying, and sometimes people will try to make others feel bad for wanting the more popular villagers. But I really don't care. I had to find villagers that would make me happy in my town, so that's all that matters.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 29, 2014)

Goodness no.I love my low tier villagers.I have three towns and the only popular one I have is Molly.She wasn't even popular when I got her.I'm glad that most people don't feel this way ( no offence tc ). Wouldn't it be really boring to only see the popular villagers in peoples towns? I think the really popular ones are over rated anyway.There are so many cool villagers that are in the lowest tier.


----------



## shoujofighter (Aug 29, 2014)

HAH my town is filled with low tier villagers, excluding Zell. I personally enjoy just talking with them; anyway it's nothing to be embarrassed about. It's your choice if you don't want one in your town


----------



## Ras (Aug 29, 2014)

Don't get rid of Puck. Look at his epic ski slope house!  You can't give up that interior. I love his silly, "Brrrrrrrrrrr!"

I've got a lot of popular villagers because I like them and I liked them before I knew they were even popular. I'm not embarrassed by that. And I'm not embarrassed having Jitters and Pompom. They're my little dudes and they all add something to the village.

I picked up Celia last night. She's tier 5 and hard to find because of it. She is sweet and pretty and her house is gorgeous inside and out!


----------



## Feloreena (Aug 29, 2014)

No, it's not embarrassing. Klaus in my town is tier 5 and he is one of my favourites despite having some tier 1 villagers as well. You should pick your villagers based on what you like, and not what is popular.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 29, 2014)

Nope, the low tiered ones really grow on you. I'm never letting Phil and Anchovy leave! I also have Robin, but mostly because of batman. Now all I need is a Bruce!


----------



## Boo_is_dead (Aug 29, 2014)

Not at all  I have Bree, Lionel and Walker in my town and I'll never let them go. I think it's great to see different villagers from various tiers in each town (though i'm not a good example with my Diana/Genji/Marshal/Muffy haha)


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 29, 2014)

*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*
*No,* Rooney and Bluebear are meh best buds and I can care less if they're not top tier.


----------



## sanada (Aug 29, 2014)

I put together my list of dream villagers way before I found out who was popular or expensive and it didn't change one bit when I found out. Just keep the villagers you like and don't worry about anything else XD


----------



## Mazdamaxsti (Aug 29, 2014)

I have four tier 5 villagers, one tier 4 villager, and two tier 3.

I will have four tier 5 villagers soon, I'm trying to get my Pudge to move out, he moved into my garden, but I love him.

Anyways, no, don't be embarrassed. I love my Del and Ava, and the only villager I don't like is Tiffany, because she looks weird, not because she isn't popular.


----------



## Melgogs (Aug 29, 2014)

One of my biggest dreamies is tier 5 Soleil and there's no way I'd be embarrassed over her! Same with tier 4 Lobo, who used to be one of my fave villagers when I had him (whom I sadly lost over summer vacations, may he be happy wherever he is ;A. I also find Nan adorable while at the same time I adore my Marshall. Tiers don't mean much in the end. Stick to whomever you find cute/fun/etc, whether they're tier 1 or tier 5. The only thing that matters is that they make you happy


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 29, 2014)

Mazdamaxsti said:


> I have four tier 5 villagers, one tier 4 villager, and two tier 3.
> 
> I will have four tier 5 villagers soon, I'm trying to get my Pudge to move out, he moved into my garden, but I love him.
> 
> Anyways, no, don't be embarrassed. I love my Del and Ava, and the only villager I don't like is Tiffany, because she looks weird, not because she isn't popular.



Oh.I love pudge.I will never let him leave.I did the same with Sylvia though.I just adore her, but her house was in the worst spot.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 29, 2014)

There's no problem about having low tier villagers IMO, I have Sydney in my town and she is one of my favorites, you should have villagers that you like and not matter about what tier they are


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 29, 2014)

_why_


----------



## Leopardfire (Aug 29, 2014)

My favorite villager is Gladys, who is tier five. I love her to bits and would never let her go for a villager of a higher rank. Remember that ACNL isn't a popularity contest, get the villagers you want.


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 29, 2014)

There's no way I would be embarrassed about having Tier 5 villagers! I have Cranston, Hamlet (not sure if he is low tier), and Anchovy and I love them so much <3 mainly due to them being there since the beginning, and with Anchovy is because I had him in WW


----------



## Camillion (Aug 29, 2014)

TheGreatBrain said:


> Oh.I love pudge.I will never let him leave.I did the same with Sylvia though.I just adore her, but her house was in the worst spot.



Pudge <3 (has owned him and Stitches since WW) I swear if he moved out I'd reset my game

Anyway, why bother with a system? I most certainly don't. I've probably sold myself short my never minding the list and just trading for the random need for the day c;
I might have a lot of POPULARS but everyone (EXCLUDING Stitches, Bam and the Wolf Pack) was actually taken from the camp to be given away at a later point... They grew on me dangit. So I say 'screw the system' but eh.. That's because I just view them based on how they act when I first get em. For example: Willow is beautiful right? EVIL. Evil as far as a snooty goes. I got Tipper and Violet from streetpass and they might not be beautiful but they were sweet as sugar so I let them stay. So I dunno, I choose based on that and sometimes just looks too but I'm trying to stop ;3;'


----------



## Mango (Aug 29, 2014)

get out. tiers dont matter. you need to gtfo.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Aug 29, 2014)

Look at my sig! Freckles!!! She's tier 5 and I don't give a flying what-have-you. She's adorable and I'd be more than happy giving Fauna to somebody just to get her!!!

Honestly, Tier 5 are rarer to find, simply because people "auto void" them... but because they're so rare, they can be very valuable to people who actually want them. Like me with Freckles. Some people would pay 1,000 TBT for Marshall. I'd give 1,000 TBT for Freckles. Or not really, because I'd rather find her myself, or maybe trade for her. Don't want to lose the majority of my TBT. xD


----------



## Momo15 (Aug 29, 2014)

You shouldn't be embarrassed about having lower tier villagers. I mean, the only one in tier 5 I'm actually keeping is Ricky. (I didn't like him at first, but after a month, I loved him and never wanted him to go!)


----------



## groovymayor (Aug 29, 2014)

MagicalCat590 said:


> No. I have Beardo in my town and he's become one of my favorite villagers, even a lot of people seem to hate him. I'm glad I was able to look past his popularity and become friends with him.



Still can't believe Beardo is tier 5. He's staying in my town forever.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 29, 2014)

No, I have a lot of popular villagers but it's not because of their popularity.. and I also love my Portia and Rooney.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 29, 2014)

There's literally no shame. Flaunt it all you want. If anything, it's a good thing. You're not with the likes of having the same old boring and even more boring villagers of Julian, Merengue, and Marshal. You're unique, you should be proud of it, and I actually don't see a reason to complain. I have my share of Tier 5s sitting in my village. Problemo? No, not for me.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm not even aware of what tier most of my villagers are. I genuinely don't care about how the rank in terms of popular opinion, it only matters what I think since it's my town~


----------



## Laudine (Aug 29, 2014)

No, no way! I absolutely adore my Sterling and Anicotti, and wouldn't ever think to replace them with any other villagers.
In fact, Anicotti is my favourite villager ever (As if that's not obvious enough, haha). I'd be devastated if I ever lose her!

If only we have more space for villagers, I'd totally get more low tiers. There is a lot that I love, namely Penelope, Hamlet, Knox, Patty, and Elvis.


----------



## Celes (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm not really embarrassed about that. Though I know some people are embarrassed about having popular villagers though. Cause of the hipsters.


----------



## smileorange (Aug 29, 2014)

Nope. It's all a matter of different tastes. I looked through the list and found out Deirdre was relatively popular. She's my least favourite villager of all. Haha she always starts singing when she sells me something over-priced.

Deli's my favourite and I'm really hoping Rodeo will visit my campsite!


----------



## mahkala (Aug 29, 2014)

♥ n'awh, you shouldn't feel embarrassed. ; u; 
i think everyone has a low tier villager that they secretly love anyways.


----------



## esc (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm not embarrassed. This isn't some sort of bad high school movie where popularity is everything.​


----------



## Homura (Aug 29, 2014)

AskaRay said:


> ????? nope
> 
> for example, I love Tiffany but no one else seems to??? she's great and maybe one of the only snooty characters i can stand, honestly



Dude Tiffany is great she's so cool
i love Vladimir too much man, at first i was like "ew, ugly" but then kept interacting and i realised he is a very nice guy! i will never let him leave 0u0


----------



## Improv (Aug 29, 2014)

i love my low tiered villagers! actually they're all low tier


----------



## Spongebob (Aug 29, 2014)

Who would be embarrassed by low tier villagers in there town? They are awesome! And if anyone tells you otherwise smack em across the face


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 29, 2014)

Bonbon is cute, Cousteau is pretty Unique to be exact. I am kinda embarrassed about having Cousteau in my town because not many like him, but he's actually cool.


----------



## ribbyn (Aug 29, 2014)

Well seeing all the responses to this thread, I hope you don't feel any embarrassment in liking your villager anymore! Really it's all your own town in the end. People judging you for the villagers you have is as silly as someone coming into your own bedroom and being like "Why do you have those curtains? I don't like those curtains." 

In the end there's no such thing as a bad village. Having nothing but tier 5's isn't "embarrasing," and having nothing but populars and tier ones isn't "boring," either. It's _your _village, you should feel free to make into whatever you want.


----------



## Hyasynth (Aug 29, 2014)

Olivia and Penelope will always be Tier 1 in my heart.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 29, 2014)

Before I joined here, I was happy with who I had. I had Merengue and I liked her, but I liked Lobo and Pancetti and Hazel just the same. DO NOT worry about what anybody thinks or tells you. Love your villagers because YOU love them.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hyasynth said:


> Olivia and Penelope will always be Tier 1 in my heart.


When I first saw Penelope I thought her color was beige, but it turns out its greenish colored. Oh well, she is pretty cute though. Maybe in the next game her color will change to green to beige, seems to fit her better.


----------



## dalandanator (Aug 29, 2014)

its ur town m8 ignoer the haters


----------



## Skyfall (Aug 29, 2014)

I have many lower tier villagers, qnd i love them all.  I dont get too swayed by popular opinion.  You shld love who you love!


----------



## Bravedart (Aug 29, 2014)

Tbh I don't care of what people care about my villagers they're my babies and I love them in my town and that's what matters to me not what other people think of my villagers


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Aug 29, 2014)

Some of the lower tiers are sweeties.
I have Mott, moe, static, Bianca, Penelope, Walt, ch?vre, lobo, Winnie. <3


----------



## Ettienne (Aug 29, 2014)

Most of my dream villagers are lower tier villagers. I loved them before I knew of the tiers, and that won't change it. c:


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 29, 2014)

When I first started my town, I had little to no higher-tiers.
I think the highest was maybe Goldie.
I really miss them. I built relationships with them, and built my AC life up with them.
I have all their pictures, and refuse to sell them because that's the last I have of them.
I really wanted to experience new villagers, but I'll love and miss them always...
Sucks that we can't have more space for more villagers lol


----------



## samsquared (Aug 29, 2014)

I don't do that, so
Phil is my fave and I don't care who knows. Fight me, punks!

EDIT:// Well, tbh, sometimes when we do those little 'rank' things, like 'what tier is your village?' and mine ends up on the lower end of the spectrum just because I have animals like Puck and Phil in my town, it is a little embarrassing or sad to think that it's not the quality of my town deciding the tier, but my preference in citizens..


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Aug 29, 2014)

I have a lot of low tiers in my town. I picked villagers that I liked regardless of tier. Just because a villager is ranked higher on the tiers than another doesn't mean they're any better/worse. It just means a lot more people like certain villagers. I have nothing against top tiers (I've had several) but I don't think people should get certain villagers just because they're popular.


----------



## TeeTee (Aug 29, 2014)

Some of my dreamies are lower tiered. I love them cuz they are adorkable. I would show them off to my friends whenever they came over.
I'm an Egbert's admirer 4 ever.


----------



## AnimeK (Aug 29, 2014)

I'll admit, I've been embarrassed of my villagers before, but when I get to talk to all of my dreamies everyday, I know I'd turn down any other villager, regardless of rank. Honestly, the tier 5 villagers that I cycle have left a bigger mark on my heart than any tier 1. It's not wrong for people to like tier 1s, as long as they like them for more than their rank.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Aug 29, 2014)

Puck is a cutie too! Don't let him go, you'll regret it!


----------



## Saylor (Aug 29, 2014)

No way I love my lower tier villagers. I've never heard of anyone judging someone else's villagers but I wouldn't care if they did. I didn't even know there were tiers until I saw the list a few weeks ago, if I'm being honest.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 29, 2014)

Not embarrassed about whatever "tier" my villagers are on, I enjoy them for them.


----------



## Patty (Aug 29, 2014)

Rodney, Hamphrey, Hamlet, Graham, Apple, Soleil, Clay are my baes. And Flurry, but she's not really low tier.. Oh man. And Hazel. Uni-wow. Yeah, honestly, I really like the lower tier ones.


----------



## Reese (Aug 30, 2014)

Never. I'd be more embarrassed to have a town full of popular villagers lol. Half my town is tier five, including my top three favorites (Gladys, Hazel, and Roscoe <3). My planned villagers for my second town include 6 tier fives as well.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm not embarrassed of having any villager in my town. I love all my villagers and don't care what people say


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 30, 2014)

I luv my jumbled mix


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 30, 2014)

If anything people with most popular villagers should be embarrassed xD


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 30, 2014)

HECK NO! All villagers deserve love no matter WHAT! Besides, does it even matter that much? There's so many villagers that some are bound to be popular or not so popular.


----------



## Michelangelo (Aug 30, 2014)

You know, it's your village. Don't get rid of a villager you like just because he's not "popular". Why should anyone care anyway? I shouldn't have to feel bad because I have mostly "popular" villagers. And you shouldn't feel bad for having unpopular villagers. It's YOUR game and you should enjoy it. Don't worry about what other people think. I don't care about popularity. I like my villagers...because I like then. Plain and simple. If you like your villagers don't send them packing because their popularity is low.


----------



## KKMikkalson (Aug 30, 2014)

Agreed! 
As it happens, I had Erik at the start and found him kind of annoying...he grew on me
And most of my faves are middle to lower tier. 
All of my dreamies are villagers that I loved from City Folk and the original Animal Crossing. I miss my Kiki and Olivia!


----------



## zeewinnie (Aug 30, 2014)

Absolutely not. I admit I have some tier 1 villagers but that's because I thought they looked cute and once having them I grew to love them. I don't like villagers based on what tier they're in. I think as long as you're happy with your town and you genuinely like the villagers then it shouldn't matter what someone else thinks. The best thing about this game is that there is no right way to play it. It is completely up to you.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 30, 2014)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> If anything people with most popular villagers should be embarrassed xD



This is equally as stupid.

Unless we're talking just having them because they're popular, then sure. Being unable to think for yourself is a pretty good reason to feel embarrassed.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 30, 2014)

caring what people think about your ac town.




why is this still a thing.


----------



## heirabbit (Aug 30, 2014)

__


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 30, 2014)

ps you should feel embarrassed for making this thread

:^)


----------



## Deadpool (Aug 30, 2014)

Till today I didn't even know there was a villager tier list. After checking the one on this fine site I've found out that 55.56% of my villagers are "Bottom Tier". To top it off my all time favorite villager, Caroline is one of em.

I could never be embarrassed by having Caroline in my town, or any of the others. They are my pals, my buds, I've gotten to know em, bond with em. They've been over at my house, we broke bread, we've buried...things in the woods together. There is no way I would give any of them the boot because others don't see what I do when looking at em.

On a side note Pietro is tier 2 which surprised me, because from what I had seen he was disliked be everybody. I mean, how can you not like a sheep clown? The guy is a ray of sunshine on a cloudy day.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 30, 2014)

Deadpool said:


> Till today I didn't even know there was a villager tier list. After checking the one on this fine site I've found out that 55.56% of my villagers are "Bottom Tier". To top it off my all time favorite villager, Caroline is one of em.
> 
> I could never be embarrassed by having Caroline in my town, or any of the others. They are my pals, my buds, I've gotten to know em, bond with em. They've been over at my house, we broke bread, we've buried...things in the woods together. There is no way I would give any of them the boot because others don't see what I do when looking at em.
> 
> On a side note Pietro is tier 2 which surprised me, because from what I had seen he was disliked be everybody. I mean, how can you not like a sheep clown? The guy is a ray of sunshine on a cloudy day.



This is so cute, just saying. 

Seriously though if you're like "EW YOU'RE NOT POPULAR GTFO" you're probably a douche in general. Because that is not a thing non-douchey people do.


----------



## kyasarin (Aug 30, 2014)

I have Beardo and Bud.. A lot of people hate Beardo but I honestly don't care. Bud is awesome too. I don't think its that serious and something to be embarrassed about tbh.


----------



## CrazyCat42 (Aug 30, 2014)

The majority of my town is bottom tier. I don't really care, in fact I'm surprised how many awesome characters are underrated. For instance, Chadder. He's adorable, he's a total flirt, and probably the nicest character I've met in this game. My brother and I both have him in our towns and wouldn't trade him for anything.

I really just think bottom tier characters are bottom tier due to lack of publicity. Everyone always posts about the popular ones so other people see them and they become more popular. Lesser seen characters are more unknown than unloved.


----------



## katsuragi (Aug 30, 2014)

no, if i hadn't joined forums or the online ac community i wouldn't know anyway, so who cares


----------



## Delphine (Aug 30, 2014)

lol why would I be embarrassed? It's like asking someone if they feel bad wearing clothes that are not super hype. 
Who cares? As long as you like it.

And really: Rod is a pirate mouse, Chester is a baby panda, Hamlet is a hamster with gorgeous hair, Paula is a sort of hippie bear, Clay wears a cool mask on his face... To me they're the best.


----------



## ceruleanhail (Aug 30, 2014)

Nope~ Who cares if people don't like Rocket? Who cares if Knox and Sterling is tier 5? Who cares of Phil looks weird? It's my town, I can do what I want. \o/


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 30, 2014)

Nope  some of my food dreamies are proudly lower tier


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Aug 30, 2014)

Some of my favourite villagers are tier 5 and I don't even care, because I love all of my villagers<3 Even if other people don't. Everyone has different' favourites and I don't really think the tier system should exist >.< It belittles certain villagers and makes people feel like they shouldn't love their villagers because they aren't "popular"


----------



## Mairen (Aug 30, 2014)

Angerfish said:


> You're town is for YOU, so you shouldn't feel obligated to have other people's favorite villagers in your town.



exactly this. it's your game. it's your town. voiding villagers just because someone else doesn't like them (people who you never have, and never will meet in your life) is just dumb. think for yourself. decide what villagers you like for yourself, don't let a list someone else made decide for you. if we all made a list of our favorite villagers and put them in tiers, we would all have a completely different lists. animal crossing isn't supposed to be a popularity contest. it would be boring if everyone had all the same villagers in their towns just because someone thinks they are "popular". I think it's fascinating to visit other towns and meet new villagers.  just play and have fun for yourself.


----------



## SolarInferno (Aug 30, 2014)

Nope, majority of my villagers, I had no idea of the different tiers until they had came. If I dislike them, I'll get rid of them because of that, even if they are popular. I couldn't be bothered with all the hassle it takes to get "dreamies", I'll just take whoever I get and try to get rid of whoever I dislike. I don't bother talking to most of the villagers anyway, unless I fancy items since it's generally the same stuff they say day in day out, guess you can't expect much from a computer though.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

Nope, I think all villagers are equal personally. I mean of course people like some more than others. If you enjoy their company and you really like them then good for you! There is nothing wrong with liking certain villagers 

I know pretty much all of my dreamies are high tiers but I actually really like them and I find then extremely cute. For example Pheobe randomly moved in and I was gonna sell her but I just loved her so much that she became a dreamie for me :3


----------



## Chiffu (Aug 30, 2014)

I used to be ashamed of having Melba, a (unreasonably) low tiered villager. I loved her and thought she was perfect and let popularity affect my decision. I voided her and I kinda regret it ( Now, i no longer care if they're the lowest of the lowest tier, they're perfect to me <3


----------



## Sidewalk (Aug 30, 2014)

The only villager that i bought with bell.....

Pate....


----------



## FiveGran (Aug 30, 2014)

Some of the nicest villagers are tier 5    .


----------



## LouLou422 (Aug 30, 2014)

I have Eunice, Merry and I really want Pashmina.  They're all tier 5's, it's just down to preference


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 30, 2014)

FriendlyVillager said:


> Hey, does anyone here feel embarassed about having low-tier villagers in their town?
> 
> I have Puck in my town and I think he's a nice guy, I've talked to him a lot. But recently I learned he is in the lowest tier, so i want to get rid of him but I feel really bad getting rid of him just because he's not popular



Make your own Top Tier Villager List (according to FriendlyVillager) and then *all* your animals will be Top Tier lol ♥♥♥


----------



## Ryoshiko (Aug 30, 2014)

I thought when i saw people talking about tiers that it had something to do with how close to original the character's home was, I didn't think that it was a way of discriminating the more from less popular animals...now i feel kinda dirty


----------



## Beachland (Aug 30, 2014)

I don't care about how popular my villagers are to other people, it just matters whether I like them or not. A lot of my favorite villagers are low-tier and I don't care for some of the really popular ones.


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 30, 2014)

No why would I even care?

2 Of my fave vilagers in my town are low tier
Which are tabby and tank <3


----------



## ThePayne22 (Aug 30, 2014)

6/10 of my dreamies are Tier 5, which I have no shame for. In fact, I'm kinda proud of having them as favorites, cause it makes my town more original and interesting. 

On the other hand, I do feel a bit embarrassed about having Marshal...
I CANT HELP IT, HE'S SO BLOODY CUTE AND AWESOME.


----------



## stitchmaker (Aug 30, 2014)

No I don't care who moves in.  I'm not up on who is in what tier.


----------



## helloryoku (Aug 30, 2014)

Everyones dreamies vary from person to person l. 2/3 of my top dreamies are technically mid-tier (T3) but to me they are S-Tier! ^^

Stick with who you love, rather than a few people's perspective on tiers and popularity


----------



## Bulbadragon (Aug 30, 2014)

No...? Some of the cutest villagers are tier 5s and some of the ugliest are top tiers. I have a few popular dreamies but I really like a lot of the less popular villagers.


----------



## woodlandmermaid (Aug 30, 2014)

I don't care that I have low tiers in my village =3 They are still cute and I love them to death ^-^% I don't really care about tiers, I just care about whether or not I like them =3 Having low tiers shouldn't be embarrassing =3 plus its a nice change to see new villagers when you go to a DA since a lot of DAs I visit tend to have all high tiers c=


----------



## Candy83 (Aug 30, 2014)

When I joined _The Bell Tree Forums_ last November, I had one game copy and one town, Applewin.

_*The villagers [Nov. 2013]:*_
01. Clyde
02. Jambette
03. Pompom
04. Scoot
05. Twiggy
06. Keaton
07. Shari
08. Drago
09. Hans
10. Kidd​
The only one _not_ among the lowest tier was Drago. At the time, Shari was among the lowest tier; and she eventually rose above that level. 

I wasn't "embarrassed." In fact, I didn't always pay attention to Hound00med's thread and wasn't concerned about where my villagers ranked. (I think I started paying attention around January.)

From that above list, I've kept Jambette, Scoot, and Twiggy because they were original in Applewin. I feel loyal to them. I _like_ them. And not that that town is the greatest creation; but, I've had it for a year and the trio are tied in to the identity of Applewin. I figured, "Keep Jambette, Scoot, and Twiggy in Applewin!" ? Kidd came in after I had nine villagers and is the only ever slotted at No. 10. (The villagers are listed by me in the order that they appear on the video screen. It also has to do with slotting when you start a town. No Smug or Uchi will ever be among your Nos. 1 through 5.) Kidd took me by surprise as sweet and sensitive.? I lost Drago in a mistaken time-traveling [mis-] adventure.? The rest were eventually replaced: Clyde by Stitches; Pompom by Tammy; Keaton by Broffina and then Lolly; Shari by Simon and then Lucky; Drago by Rosie; Hans by Julian.

For anyone who is genuinely concerned about having _only_ lowest tiered villagers?well, that eventually changes as the game evolves and your approach to playing "Animal Crossing: New Leaf" does some evolving as well.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 30, 2014)

No way dude! I love my low tier babies. Most of my favorite villagers are from t2&t3. But I have SEVERAL t5's that I love. You shouldn't let other people control your likes and dislikes. It's your game. Do what _you_ want and don't care about others.


----------



## SupacuteRockstar (Aug 30, 2014)

I love having low tier villagers! They are cute no matter the tier so!


----------



## Born2BWild (Aug 30, 2014)

Walker is one of my favorites, even though he's in Tier 5. I also enjoyed having Stinky, Roscoe, and even Rocket in my town, and no one seems to like any of them that much.


----------



## Fia (Aug 30, 2014)

Nope c: I've got Ozzie, Jitters, Vic, Olaf, and Winnie in my town c:


----------



## jessicat_197 (Aug 31, 2014)

You shouldn't care what tier your villagers are in. I loved Chevre & Merry to bits but it was time to let go. I have several popular villagers but it's because I like them, not because of the tier they're in silly :3


----------



## EpicMeli (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't see at all why this would be embarrassing in the slightest? If YOU like them, then why get rid of them? Who are you pleasing with that?

Just keep them if you like 'em. They're your buds. ^_^


----------



## Peegeray (Aug 31, 2014)

a lot of my villagers are lower tier and i don't care because i like them.

honestly i don't get why tier lists exist for something as subjective as animal crossing villagers.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 31, 2014)

No I actually have take pride in having low tiers


----------



## Elise (Aug 31, 2014)

No, I'm not embarrassed by my villagers at all. Though I do feel a little sad when I see my favourites drop in popularity, I would never get rid of them, even if they all dropped to tier 5. 

I chose all of my dreamies because they mean something to me, not because of their popularity. I see my villagers as friends and when I'm feeling lonely I can just turn on the game and chat to them. It is actually really nice and comforting to spend time with them because I do have that connection with them. It just wouldn't be the same if I'd picked only the most popular villagers to try and make my town look good.


----------



## Trickilicky (Aug 31, 2014)

IMO when you spent ?40 on a game, you should play it the way you want, it shouldn't matter what anyone else thinks. There's over 300 villagers in New Leaf, and I personally wouldn't want to limit myself to a very small handful just because they're 'popular'. 

Has the OP ever commented on any of these 12 pages of replies? I don't think I've seen a reply and a lot of people have come together to stand up for lower tiers, lol! Hope they decided to keep Puck anyway.


----------



## KaptenK (Aug 31, 2014)

Why would anyone be embarrassed? It's your own choice who you like, that more people like another on the internet has nothing to do with it. I'm actually kind of bored of visiting dream towns with Marshal, Merengue, Julian and so on, not because I dislike them but it's nice with some variation.


----------



## especia (Aug 31, 2014)

a lot of my favorite villagers/dreamies are from tier 5 and i love it!!! i feel like having unusual villagers makes a town more unique and personal, whenever i visit dream towns that just have the same 10 most popular villagers over and over again it gets really boring after a while


----------



## GlitterNailPolish (Aug 31, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> Nah. Half of mine are tier 4/5, and I love them. Camofrog is another of my all time faves, along with Curt, Portia, Moe, Opal & Peaches.


Awesome, another Curt fan!
I love my low tier villagers.  And there's other low tier villagers I would love to have in my town.  I think if everyone had the same popular villagers over and over, it would be a bit boring.


----------



## FriendlyVillager (Aug 31, 2014)

Trickilicky said:


> IMO when you spent ?40 on a game, you should play it the way you want, it shouldn't matter what anyone else thinks. There's over 300 villagers in New Leaf, and I personally wouldn't want to limit myself to a very small handful just because they're 'popular'.
> 
> Has the OP ever commented on any of these 12 pages of replies? I don't think I've seen a reply and a lot of people have come together to stand up for lower tiers, lol! Hope they decided to keep Puck anyway.



Hi, OP here! I have been reading all your replies and really appreciate all your feedback. I'm sorry i didn't reply, but i was too busy cycling. Yes, I've decided to get rid of Puck, along with Dotty, Axel, and Bertha.

I do like Puck, but I recently got Erik who is also lazy  and I like Erik about the same as Puck (appearance wise). So I'm gonna go with Erik over Puck, as this'll  improve my town's social status. I realize now that the villagers I like _are_ the popular villagers, because who doesn't like hanging around popular people?  Plus whenever i see people mention Marshal, Stitches, Ankha, etc it kinda makes me really jealous and angry cuz i don't have them so i feel like my town is inferior to theirs. I know people are saying "it's your town", "do whatever you want" etc, but that's just how my personality works

I'm gonna replace Axel with Bam who i got in my cycling town, cuz Bam is the best Jock villager IMO

Hopefully i'll have 6 tier 1s and 4 tier 2s when i'm done, at which point i can  start playing the game normally LOL

PS About Dotty and Bertha, I'm replacing them solely because their houses are in really bad positions. I got them before I learned about plot resetting.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 31, 2014)

FriendlyVillager said:


> I'm gonna replace Axel with Bam who i got in my cycling town, cuz Bam is the best Jock villager IMO
> .


Bam is best jock


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Aug 31, 2014)

Nope, Animal Crossing is that one Nintendo franchise that isn't taken competitively (see Mario Kart u.u), so don't compete with what villagers you have. Just relax and enjoy your villagers


----------



## Stitched (Aug 31, 2014)

After I cycle Stitches through, I've been seriously debating letting Dotty leave to get Tammi back.  I LOVE Tammi.  
Don't feel bad for your villagers.  While none of my dreamies are in tier 5 I don't think, it's my game.  I'll have whoever I want in my town, tier 1 or tier 5.


----------



## Beachland (Aug 31, 2014)

GlitterNailPolish said:


> Awesome, another Curt fan!
> I love my low tier villagers.  And there's other low tier villagers I would love to have in my town.  I think if everyone had the same popular villagers over and over, it would be a bit boring.



I agree with that last part. Lately it feels like every screenshot I see on tumblr (from different people) has Marshal in the background. Marshal is alright but it's annoying that everybody feels the need to have him lol.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 31, 2014)

Beachland said:


> I agree with that last part. Lately it feels like every screenshot I see on tumblr (from different people) has Marshal in the background. Marshal is alright but it's annoying that everybody feels the need to have him lol.


Yeah that is annoying how Marshal is like everywhere in the ACNL tumblr community.
Just post a picture of Marshal or Isabelle and it's guarantied to get a lot of notes.


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (Aug 31, 2014)

I like who I like and I don't care about tiers at all. Unless there's money to be made and it's a villager I didn't want to keep anyway.


----------



## CozyKitsune (Aug 31, 2014)

I love everyone! I have Jeramiah in my town and he is a low tier but I love him  No matter what tier they are they can stay for a while! (My villagers Marshall, Merengue, Sterling, Wendy, Apple, Cherry, Papi, Dora and Jeramiah!)


----------



## MadCake (Aug 31, 2014)

"Tiers"
I see people play animal crossing competitively.


----------



## XIII (Aug 31, 2014)

I'll never care about tiers when it comes to choosing villagers. More often than not my favorites are considered bottom. 

Heck, Walt is one of my all time favorites, and he's considered bottom tier. In fact, I've even given up top tier villagers and kept low tier ones in their place!


----------



## Silvery (Aug 31, 2014)

Most of my villagers are low-tiered but they're my dreamies so it doesn't bother me at all having them in my town. I wouldn't part with them even if they were popular.


----------



## EleriDragonfly (Aug 31, 2014)

When Puck first moved into my town, I ignored him in the hope he'd leave. When he pinged me though, he decided to stay. And he's now one of my favourite villagers. I think I have one popular villager in my town, and that's Peanut, but the others are low to third tier. But I'm not embarrassed, I love them all.


----------



## katiestown (Aug 31, 2014)

I actually like running into the more obscure villagers in dream towns because they are fun to interact with. It gets really boring and tiring running into the same Merengue, Marshal, Julian, Beau, Diana and Stitches in each and every town especially since I have those villagers in my own town and they always recognize me and I've spoken to all of them probably 300 times. I really like the obscure and "low tier" villagers in dream towns because a lot of them are REALLY cool and don't get enough love (Tex and Del come to mind) and it's super interesting to just see them w/o actually having them in your town.

Plus I don't see what's so embarrassing about having low tier villagers. They are rarer than the higher tier ones and harder to get. Sure, you have to get really lucky or pay 20 mill bells to get Marshal in your town, but 20 mill isn't really that hard to make in ACNL with the island and stuff, and sometimes you get lucky and find someone searching for a villager you already have in exchange for Marshal. I don't think they are anything special or to be proud of. The only reason why I have a lot of higher tier villagers is because I find them really cute and aesthetically pleasing (and I also like their furniture >_>) and most of them just fell into my lap so I got lucky, but people have different tastes and some people might find low tiers attractive and to each their own, I say! Nothing embarrassing about that.


----------



## Chiarasu (Aug 31, 2014)

I have a mix of villagers but I don't really care about their popularity. But I am in search of a snooty villager for the PWPs T^T


----------



## FriendlyVillager (Aug 31, 2014)

katiestown said:


> Plus I don't see what's so embarrassing about having low tier villagers. They are rarer than the higher tier ones and harder to get. Sure, you have to get really lucky or pay 20 mill bells to get Marshal in your town, but 20 mill isn't really that hard to make in ACNL with the island and stuff, and sometimes you get lucky and find someone searching for a villager you already have in exchange for Marshal. I don't think they are anything special or to be proud of. The only reason why I have a lot of higher tier villagers is because I find them really cute and aesthetically pleasing (and I also like their furniture >_>) and most of them just fell into my lap so I got lucky, but people have different tastes and some people might find low tiers attractive and to each their own, I say! Nothing embarrassing about that.




That's exactly how I view villagers! When I see Marshal in someone's town, I don't see a squirrel, I just see a  white bag of 40 million  bells and the player flaunting it   >.<

In real life it'd be like watching someone drive a really nice car and showing off

And I think that Tier 5 villagers are rare _because_ they aren't as "good". They aren't good simply because they're rare. It'd be like saying, gameboy is rare console to see, so it's good. Well no, gameboys suck by todays standards


----------



## tinybutterfly75 (Sep 1, 2014)

I was surprised when I read about villagers being sorted into tiers. 

I don't care who is popular. I don't buy or sell villagers, so their value is meaningless to me. I like who I like. Shrugs. 

My favorite villagers right now are Curly, Moe, Gabi, Walt and Graham. Oh, and Ken the blue chicken. 

I let Julian move out of one village and then he showed up in my second village. He finally moved from there. He creeped me out. Marshall is okay. He is kind of cute, but I don't understand all of the fuss over him. He's okay...

Villagers I would like to have move to my village would be Maple, because she was my favorite villager in Wild World. I figure she will show up eventually. I can't think of any others I particularly like right now, but I like it when new villagers move in from the campsite or from streetpassing. 

So no, I am not embarrassed about my villagers. I really like most of them and the others are just passing through.


----------



## saehanfox (Sep 1, 2014)

Not ashamed at all, I picked out the low-tier villagers in my town


----------



## jane_sunrise (Sep 1, 2014)

Not at all. But my sisters annoys me because I like Diva, lol.


----------



## kitanii (Sep 1, 2014)

As long as you like them, dont worry about it!


----------



## Mio (Sep 1, 2014)

I absolutely love some of the low-tier villagers like Boone and Gladys. For me it doesn't matter what anyone thinks, I would not be embarrassed having them in my town. As long as you love them, that is all what matters!


----------



## Skyzeri (Sep 1, 2014)

They're just characters. Why does it even matter what tier they are on? If you talk to the villager and like it, then keep it.


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 1, 2014)

Not even remotely ^.^ I chose my villagers based on what I liked without looking at tiers. Yes a few were tier 1, but I also have tier 4s and 5s that I love just as much or more than the tier 1s. Just because they're popular doesn't make them better


----------



## plaguedspirit (Sep 1, 2014)

My other town, not my cycle town, has almost all low-tier villagers and I love them.  They're some of the cutest, IMO.

I have all tier 1-2 in my main, and by comparison, I like a few in my second town more.  :3


----------



## Stalfos (Sep 1, 2014)

Not at all. There's alot of gems to be found in the lower tiers.


----------



## LilD (Sep 1, 2014)

No way embarrassed. A lot of the low tiers I have/want are more personable to me because they represent things I like.Take Roscoe for example. I love Friesan horses.  Boom. Perfect cranky for me <3. 

I have Fang t1 now and would trade for Roscoe t5 in a second


----------



## Mr. Kat (Sep 1, 2014)

I really don't care if I have "low tier" villagers in my town. It's not going to make a difference. These tiers are made up of opinions from other people. They're just popular villagers that seem to overshadow the other villagers. I for one don't care about having villagers that aren't high on the tier list. This isn't a competitive game, and I judge the villagers on their ability to be liked by me, not anyone else. If I like a villager, I will want to keep them, even if they are in the lowest tier.


----------



## Melgogs (Sep 1, 2014)

jane_sunrise said:


> Not at all. But my sisters annoys me because I like Diva, lol.



Hey, Diva is great. She just looks UNIQUE but that's what I love bout her


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Sep 1, 2014)

I feel that what really counts is that you like your villagers. You don't need to judge them on popularity... I used to have Del in my other town, he was nice and awesome. And he is at the bottom of the "pyramid". Then he move, and I was really sad


----------



## missy_g (Sep 1, 2014)

I'll <3 Nibbles forever.


----------



## Mints (Sep 2, 2014)

Low tier villagers are amazing! Honestly, if people keep wanting those 1&2 tier villagers like marshal everyone is eventually going to have him and he will be to common :<


----------



## Stacie (Sep 2, 2014)

Not embarrassed but I kind of worry people think I'm like a dumb hipster like "HURF DURF POPULAR VILLAGERS ARE THE WORST" because my favorite species is the hippos.  I try not to post about them a lot because I find it really annoying when other people do stuff like that. ^^;


----------



## Blaziken257 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm not embarrassed at all about having low-tier villagers. I have five of them in my town, and Caroline and Celia are my two favorite villagers (I like Caroline slightly better, but I still like Celia a lot). Just because they're bottom tier (a tier that makes up more than two-thirds of the game's villagers, by the way) doesn't make me like them any less. Not only am I not embarrassed, I'm _proud_ to have these villagers. I don't base my opinions on other people's.


----------



## Story (Sep 2, 2014)

Nope, not at all. I choose villagers that appeal to me. ^^
All of my villagers except two are low tier and that doesn't bother me in the slightest.


----------



## mayornen (Sep 2, 2014)

i think most of my villagers are pretty high tier besides maybe dierdre and lopez but i love them, i have both of their pics and i was upset when i reset my old town and lost them but now i have them back and i'm v happy  i also really like olivia (shes not my villager tho) and i don't understand why she is not popular, she's tier 4 but it feels like she should at least be tier 3.


----------



## Cou (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh my, no. I'm only embarrassed when the villager is so out of place or not my type // really ugly, I'm sorry


----------



## Gideon (Sep 2, 2014)

Like many of the others, I choose my villagers based on my preferences. Tiers don't actually matter when it comes to choosing your villagers, everyone has their favorites. The tier system basically just shows the "most popular," it doesn't actually mean villagers in a higher tier are better than the rest.


----------



## Rendra (Sep 2, 2014)

FriendlyVillager said:


> Hey, does anyone here feel embarassed about having low-tier villagers in their town?
> 
> I have Puck in my town and I think he's a nice guy, I've talked to him a lot. But recently I learned he is in the lowest tier, so i want to get rid of him but I feel really bad getting rid of him just because he's not popular



In Jayhawk, Puck has been my BFF since day 1 (June 9th, 2013). In LuvLilac, Gayle has been my BFF since day 1 also. I will never let either move away. I don't care how popular a villager is or what they look like. All are welcome in my towns.


----------



## Ami-chan (Sep 2, 2014)

i loved all my low-tier starter villagers,
whom i would have kept but they surprised me and moved away during times i wasnt as active in ACNL.
it completely broke my heart, and i'd much rather have them than my top-tier ones.
but other certain ones I really like happened to be (decently) high? like Muffy and Genji, before i knew about the tier stuff
i'd gladly switch diana, merengue and marshal to have back lily, prince, and kidd if it wasnt for the 16 cycle.. ; n ;
heck, right now im still cycling to have my ACNL best friend Mira move back in, and she moved out a year ago.
i will never let axel, snake and shep go, even though they arent too high either. 

you should never be embarrassed to have villagers you love and appreciate, no matter what tier they are ; u ;
so cheesy//hides


----------



## KKMikkalson (Sep 2, 2014)

I was thinking about this again yesterday...Most of the lower tiered villagers in my town are my faves. And I remembered: the tiers only have value because we choose to give them value 
Kind of like diamonds are inherently worthless, and they have value because we say they do.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 2, 2014)

I have to wonder if tc is embarassed by least popular villagers, how do you treat people in school? ( assuming that you are school age ).Would you be embarassed to be caught talking to someone who isn't popular? I hope not, because lifes tough enough as it is.Especially for some teens.


----------



## amarillo (Sep 3, 2014)

I actually feel kinda proud about my low-tier villagers because it makes me town sort of special in a way that it's like no one elses!


----------



## benben12 (Sep 3, 2014)

i have goldie in my town and she's in one of the lowest tier too but i feel happy having her since she is really sweet and adorable. i don't really care what people think since it's my town, not theirs


----------



## Superpenguin (Sep 3, 2014)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha, no I will flaunt all my villagers. You criticize my villagers? When one of them moves out I will personally visit your town so you will get them randomly. Don't you DARE criticize my villagers because you think they aren't popular enough to be seen.


----------



## Ebony Claws (Sep 3, 2014)

I've stopped caring about the tiers because I don't find them very trustworthy. A single person wrote it by looking at people's signatures. It's not like multiple people were polled on their favorites. Heck, you can't even suggest a villager move up if you like them even if you show no obvious signs of bias. It's pretty stupid in my opinion.

So basically, no I'm not "embarrassed" for having villagers that, according to one guy, aren't good enough.


----------



## Jarrad (Sep 3, 2014)

Why on earth would anybody be embarrassed by what villagers they have in their animal crossing town? This is one of the silliest questions I've seen on this forum! (silly, but it doesn't surprise me).


----------



## Lepidoptera (Sep 3, 2014)

Nope. Bones, Melba, Deli, Katt, and Moe are some of my favorite villagers. Why should you be embarrassed by villagers you like?


----------



## Peridot (Sep 3, 2014)

Almost all of my villagers are low tiered, and I'm perfectly fine with it. I like all of them except for Flo, but she's moving out anyways. I have Puck too, and he definitely isn't one of my favorite villagers, but he's nice.


----------



## FriendlyVillager (Sep 3, 2014)

TheGreatBrain said:


> I have to wonder if tc is embarassed by least popular villagers, how do you treat people in school? ( assuming that you are school age ).Would you be embarassed to be caught talking to someone who isn't popular? I hope not, because lifes tough enough as it is.Especially for some teens.



IRL popularity is very important and ppl with the same popularity level hang out together. I didn't make up this rule, that's just how life works. In my school all the popular kids hang out with other popular kids in a clique, and the un-popular people hang out together. Since I am unpopular, I hang out with other unpopular ppl as is expected of me by society.

Another example is celebrities. Celebrities always marry other rich, famous and successful people. A weathly and successful person  will never hang out with poor ppl.

So to answer your question: YES,  if I was popular in school, then I would be embarrased talking to an un-popular person for no reason. The only time popular people  talk to normal joes is if they need something from us (like cook their food or drive them somewhere)




Jarrad said:


> Why on earth would anybody be embarrassed by what villagers they have in their animal crossing town? This is one of the silliest questions I've seen on this forum! (silly, but it doesn't surprise me).




Um .... cuz I care about creating a good town? You might as well ask "Why do people care about wearing nice clothes". Ppl want to look nice to other people. In the same way I want my town to be impressive to other people who visit it


----------



## likeacliche (Sep 3, 2014)

Well, my villagers.. quite a few are high tier. Not cause of popularity, but because of looks. I have the fabulous Julian because, I mean come on, he's a unicorn and I love unicorns. And then there's adorable Marshal, cute Marina, exotic Ankha, pretty Whitney, cheerful Chrissy... but then what about Fuchsia? I only took her because she was the most appealing to me of the uchi group and I'd already had Phoebe once. But she's grown on me and I like her a lot now.

And then there's grumpy Lobo who I decided to take over getting Fang again because I liked how he looked. I'm hoping to find Snake soon and oh my gosh can't wait to get sweet little Joey back in my town. He's so hard to find though because people tend to automatically void him. 

Before I restarted my town I had villagers like Rod and Jay and Mint and I love all three of them. Heck I had Mint in the GC Animal Crossing and have liked her since. I may get her back if I ever decide to let Whitney go, but until then I will miss her. I also had Katt... she was.. interesting. I didn't like that I was stuck with her in my town at first cause I didn't like how she looked at all, but then she grew on me and I decided to keep her around longer before letting her go to make room for a dreamy.

Really it's all personal preference and you don't need to be embarrassed because you like the lower tier villagers. A lot of the cute villagers ARE lower tier. Just look at cutie patootie Joey. How can he be so low in popularity. Love who you want and don't give them up just cause of tier or because others may think them ugly or something 

EDIT;; why yes, I do realize how many times I mentioned looks. I suppose that was the wrong word choice. To make it short I like who I like and not for popularity reasons. I couldn't care less if they were popular or even if they were ugly so long as I liked them.


----------



## Melgogs (Sep 4, 2014)

FriendlyVillager said:


> IRL popularity is very important and ppl with the same popularity level hang out together. I didn't make up this rule, that's just how life works. In my school all the popular kids hang out with other popular kids in a clique, and the un-popular people hang out together. Since I am unpopular, I hang out with other unpopular ppl as is expected of me by society.
> 
> Another example is celebrities. Celebrities always marry other rich, famous and successful people. A weathly and successful person  will never hang out with poor ppl.
> 
> ...



Hmm, I think low tier villager can pretty impressive in towns too, considering how popular villagers are now extremely common so seeing some low tiers in dream towns just makes a town pretty special and helps make it memorable in my opinion. I have nothing against popular villagers tho and have a few of my own but yeah, they ARE pretty common.


----------



## Zulehan (Sep 4, 2014)

FriendlyVillager said:


> Hey, does anyone here feel embarassed about having low-tier villagers in their town?
> 
> I have Puck in my town and I think he's a nice guy, I've talked to him a lot. But recently I learned he is in the lowest tier, so i want to get rid of him but I feel really bad getting rid of him just because he's not popular


Puck is adorable. 

Not sure why there should be embarrassment unless he is saying inappropriate things like a possessed character.


----------



## Carina (Sep 4, 2014)

I adopted Greta yesterday and I absolutely love her! No matter if she's a low tier or not.
I don't really have dreamies, but most of my favourite villagers are in the lower tiers. A villager I really want to have in my town would be Nana, who is also in the lowest tier.


----------



## regigiygas (Sep 4, 2014)

in my main town, nearly every villager is top tier.

however, in both of my side towns, I have quite a few "unpopular" villagers.

Sally, Opal, Agnes, Celia, Mira

and I used have Pudge and Peaches in my main town, as well as Biff

and I loved hem to pieces  ; v;

(just so happens that my dreamies/villagers that I have are popular. But I love them all.

I dont see a reason to be embarrassed :3


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 4, 2014)

Friendly villager-I am well aware how popularity works.lol.But I also know that not everyone thinks that way.Sure, birds of a feather flock together, but to be embarrassed to talk to someone who is not in your group is ridiculous.Theres the popular kids who are stuck up and shallow and the ones who smile and and talk to everyone.These kids are usually chosen for student councel, prom queen, etc, lol.Because even the unpopular kids vote for them.After reading everyones posts, I think it's safe to say that most are not embarrassed by their non popular villagers.THANK GOODNESS.


----------



## KaptenK (Sep 4, 2014)

FriendlyVillager said:


> IRL popularity is very important and ppl with the same popularity level hang out together. I didn't make up this rule, that's just how life works. In my school all the popular kids hang out with other popular kids in a clique, and the un-popular people hang out together. Since I am unpopular, I hang out with other unpopular ppl as is expected of me by society.
> 
> Another example is celebrities. Celebrities always marry other rich, famous and successful people. A weathly and successful person  will never hang out with poor ppl.
> 
> So to answer your question: YES,  if I was popular in school, then I would be embarrased talking to an un-popular person for no reason. The only time popular people  talk to normal joes is if they need something from us (like cook their food or drive them somewhere)



I'll just have to step in here.
A person does not choose to be "un-popular". It is a mark given to a person that some people (the popular ones) that for some reason think they are better than others. It is actually not their place to give these marks, and it should not be encouraged. If they feel uncomfortable to speak with a person who is in another popularity group than themselves, it is not because they are popular - it is because they are jerks with a poor view on other human beings. The popularity norm is not something we should strive to achieve, if you ask me, since it groups humans into different social classes - with different value - and the saddest part is that the people in these classes are told that they somehow are different than the people in other classes. Way to establish social borders between human beings <3

In animal crossing, i think it is OK to group the villagers into popularity groups, since they are objects - pixels on a screen. It's a matter of economics, or supply and demand. To do so with humans is inhuman, since they should not be viewed as objects.

Edit: what I'm actually is trying to say is that you should not be ashamed to talk to anyone, even less to have unpopular villagers in your town. If someone thinks you are doing wrong, it is not you who are to blame. They are just jerks who thinks that "popular" means "better" when it actually means nothing but that other people likes them. Which means nothing really, since what you have to think about is what _you _want and what kind of people _you _want to talk to, since it's _your _life. Same goes with villagers in AC, really.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Sep 4, 2014)

My town is 100% Tier 5! I think Tier 5 villagers make your town original, because everybody has Merengue, Marshal, Stitches, etc. and then visiting towns gets boring, seeing the same villagers over and over and over again! (I'm looking at you, Phoebe!!!)​


----------



## Mairen (Sep 4, 2014)

FriendlyVillager said:


> IRL popularity is very important and ppl with the same popularity level hang out together. I didn't make up this rule, that's just how life works. In my school all the popular kids hang out with other popular kids in a clique, and the un-popular people hang out together. Since I am unpopular, I hang out with other unpopular ppl as is expected of me by society.
> 
> Another example is celebrities. Celebrities always marry other rich, famous and successful people. A weathly and successful person  will never hang out with poor ppl.
> 
> So to answer your question: YES,  if I was popular in school, then I would be embarrased talking to an un-popular person for no reason. The only time popular people  talk to normal joes is if they need something from us (like cook their food or drive them somewhere)



something about this just really bugs me. aren't you capable of making your own decisions? why not hang out with people you like, not who you think you are "supposed to." secondly, celebrities marry whoever they want. they are humans who think and feel for themselves, not robots programmed to behave in a certain way. the fact that you claim you would be embarrassed to be seen talking to a non-popular person in school just breaks my heart a little. what if that "non popular" person is a really really nice guy/girl who could potentially become one of your best friends. it's attitudes like this that make this world a sad place. we need a little more love spread around.


----------



## Jarrad (Sep 4, 2014)

FriendlyVillager said:


> IRL popularity is very important and ppl with the same popularity level hang out together. I didn't make up this rule, that's just how life works. In my school all the popular kids hang out with other popular kids in a clique, and the un-popular people hang out together. Since I am unpopular, I hang out with other unpopular ppl as is expected of me by society.
> 
> Another example is celebrities. Celebrities always marry other rich, famous and successful people. A weathly and successful person  will never hang out with poor ppl.
> 
> ...



I would define an 'impressive town' as a town that hones personality, not the same old stuff that everybody likes. A town with villagers appealing to its mayor is more interesting than one of those boring towns that has the same old villagers (Marshal, Stitches, Ankha, Meringue, Julian, Fauna etc.) 

...Um.. those comparisons are too extreme... ugh, I think you're forgetting that people don't profile you depending on what your animal crossing new leaf town looks like... can u not? Some people take this game far too seriously. I'd recommend finding another hobby for a week or so

and frankly I think you care far too much of what other people think. This is a video game, not a slave auction (that was a reference)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Woah, reading what you addressed to another person, I've come to the conclusion that you have an *extremely narrow outlook* on life. You're at school, I get that. Popularity, looks and hierarchy ladder mean everything to you - heck, it did to us all when we were at school. But no. You say that the rich only marry the rich, the poor only attract the poor, the unpopular only mingle with their own. This simply isn't true, and to think this is very dangerous. You're stereotyping. Thinking that people can be confined and restricted due to their social class is a very ignorant way of thinking. 

If you think that your social class is destined to "serve" a purpose to society then you're wrong. 
Your logic is depressing. Sorry, but it's the truth.


----------



## Reesey (Sep 4, 2014)

not at all! most of my villagers are tier 5 with a couple 3s and one 1 and a lot of 5s are some of the sweetest villagers i've ever had! a lot of them aren't even that ugly so its not like they make my town look bad or anything either c:


----------



## javyously (Sep 4, 2014)

That doesn't bother me because some low tier villagers are really cute and cool. 
It doesn't really matter how popular they are as long as you think they're awesome and enjoy their company.


----------



## azukitan (Sep 4, 2014)

Thank you, Jarrad. You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Zane (Sep 4, 2014)

FriendlyVillager said:


> Um .... cuz I care about creating a good town? You might as well ask "Why do people care about wearing nice clothes". Ppl want to look nice to other people. In the same way I want my town to be impressive to other people who visit it



The thing about this is, if you asked the people on this forum pretty much if not entirely all of them would say that the villagers in other people's towns leave no impression on them whatsoever (unless they were chosen specifically to fit a theme); the impressive things in an AC town are the things that you left your personal touch on, like your landscaping, houses, and perhaps even how you arranged your villagers houses, but not the villagers themselves.


----------



## Tikikata (Sep 4, 2014)

I really despised Tammi until she finally packed her bags and left. My current list of townies is fine with me!


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 4, 2014)

I have and love super popular villagers and lower tier villagers.
But, honestly, I think I love my lower tier villagers more because I kind of feel like if I was a villager, I'd be a lower tier too. I'd probably be on the autovoid list a lot. Lower tier villagers are hard to come by sometimes and when I get one in my town that I've really been looking for (ALICEPENELOPEBENJAMINRHONDATANK!), I get super excited. I treat all my townies the same.  They're all precious adorable little losers that make me happy. No one really visits me though so I guess that factors in too. I've had one friend give me a hard time because one town was just all "uglies" and kept beating up Freckles; I flipped the wi-fi, lol. You don't mess with that little duck.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Sep 4, 2014)

In short, I don't feel embarrassed about my villager selection in the least. 
I'm not really sure what tier my villagers fall into, I haven't really paid attention to that aspect. 
But in my town, I currently have: Ankha, Diva, Soleil, Drift, Jitter, Chadder, Zell, Deirdre, Phoebe and Portia. 
When I chose the villagers I moved in and am keeping, I picked them because I've had them in previous AC titles or have seen them in other people's NL towns and loved their personalities or thought they were cute. 
I think that you should pick your villagers as you wish because it's your town, you build it up how you like.


----------



## ZJP91 (Sep 4, 2014)

i used to have all popular villagers in my old town and it was boring because i saw those villagers on here all the time, on my latest town i just let whoever move in and although i might get an occasional lame one but i usually get someone cool that i never really had interest in like chadder.

theres hundreds of villagers in the game why stick with the same 10 that everyone uses


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 4, 2014)

Nope, if you love a villager you love them. It doesn't matter what people think.
Most Tier One Villagers are there for their looks and design.


----------



## Lavandula (Sep 5, 2014)

Most of my villagers are the lowest tier and I adore them! I could care less what others think and certainly don't pick my villagers based on their rating. How boring it would be if everyone had only top tier villagers in their town...everyone would have nearly the same villagers.


----------



## Fairytale (Sep 5, 2014)

No, I think that's a bit mean. They are adorbs


----------



## javyously (Sep 8, 2014)

There are over 300 villagers in this game, and they all look very different, so we're all going to have a different list of preferred villagers. Some people like Pietro and I'm not sure why, a lot of people like Ankha and I don't like any cats, it seems like everyone wants Marshal, but I'm not a big fan of squirrels. 

The best thing to do is go through a list of villagers and pick 10 of the ones you like the most! You can go to this website to check them out. Don't worry about tiers or popularity because other people's favorites will not be 'your' favorites! It's that simple.


----------



## SoSu (Sep 8, 2014)

I had most of my town happily settled before I came online and found out that my villagers were Tier Fours and Fives. Am I embarrassed? Don't be silly. I still think it's a great forum even though so many of you have such questionable taste. You all don't embarrass me at all.


----------



## Waluigi (Sep 8, 2014)

I couldnt give 2 craps if Cube or Ceila or Shari or Mint or Hopper or Ken arent top tier.
I love their designs, their houses, i love them.
I just made up my own tier list on my rankings.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Sep 8, 2014)

I have no idea what tier my fav villagers are. Lolly, Bunnie, O'Hare and Hamphrey are some of my absolute favorites and I couldn't care less if they're popular or not.


----------



## Envelin (Sep 8, 2014)

Not at all. I have both Pudge and Curlos as my favorite villagers and they're both on the lowest tier.


----------



## LunaLight (Sep 8, 2014)

Hell no. I have Blanche, Walker, and Merry.


----------



## KenKazaki2 (Sep 16, 2014)

Nah, I have Roscoe in my town and he's actually my favorite villager out of all of them. I've actually been trying really hard to get Sprinkle out of my town .
I love all my villagers and I haven't felt ashamed of them (I used to have Robin, Grizzly, Genji, Kid Cat, Patty, Pecan, Rodeo, etc), it's just that I kinda want my non-dreamies out so I have room for someone new.


----------



## Dewy (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm actually really proud of my low tiers. I have Eunice, who many people haven't even heard of, but I treat her like a prize because I love her so much. She's so cute it makes me so unbelievably happy ;o;


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Sep 16, 2014)

I love all my villagers! Its my first animal crossing game and didnt know about tiers until I came to the forums and noticed my villagers are tiered. 

My low tier villagers are Tabby and Sylvia....and they are so adorable. I wonder why they're low-tiered...They deserve to be tiered. 

Merengue just claimed a spot and I'm happy about it.


----------



## QoQ (Sep 16, 2014)

I take pride in my tier 5 villager-dreamies. I'd actually encourage you to keep them! Kidd and Cousteau are my faves! 

Puck is awesome too! He has such a unique, fun house and I love his look.


----------



## locker (Sep 16, 2014)

I have Harry, static, skye, freckles, astrid, tex, celia, mira, puck and tammy and there all original (except 2) from when i started the game on release day over a year ago. and i love them a lot and would not trade any of them for "popular ones". the 2 that moved were dora who i was sad to see leave and pashmina who i hated lol. dont go by what people say, if you liked puck you should of never of gotten rid of him.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 16, 2014)

No! I love katt, portia and Amelia. Although I'm letting Amelia go for portia I still love her! And willow, she is pretty cute!


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't give a frack about tiers. I'll have bottom tier villagers in my town and be proud of them.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't feel embarrassed for having unpopular villagers. I just don't get why people hate towns for having unpopular villagers.


----------



## Charirii (Sep 16, 2014)

Everyone has their own preferences!

I had Klaus for the longest time. People seem to really hate him, but he's such a sweetheart!!!


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 16, 2014)

I love all the villagers mostly~ they have their own uniqueness so why have to bother so much :]


----------



## rose star (Sep 16, 2014)

Who cares what tier your villagers are as long as you love them?

Most of my villagers aren't Tier 5, but that's really just coincidence. If I really liked a Tier 5 villager I'd be just as keen on keeping them as a Tier 1.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dewy said:


> I'm actually really proud of my low tiers. I have Eunice, who many people haven't even heard of, but I treat her like a prize because I love her so much. She's so cute it makes me so unbelievably happy ;o;



Eunice is sooooo cute!!! <333 She was in my town for a while before she moved into my boyfriend's town. :') I just had too many Normals


----------



## FriendlyVillager (Sep 16, 2014)

I kinda regret letting Puck move out. He's still in my town, but he's moving out in a few days. I like him now because he's wearing this adorable sweater with sleeves that are longer than his fins, and the sweater also covers his little tail. its so cute!


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 16, 2014)

You have the same chance of getting a tier 5 as a tier 1, except theres less tier 1's to get. Some high tiers like Muffy make me want to thow up.. shes so ugly.. Some low tiers like Bluebear, Poncho and Biskit are so cute, but they are low tiers. I still like most tiers 1.. We all like Bob.. Bob is the master of life

- - - Post Merge - - -

Of course, I ave no problems with having tier 5's.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Of course, I ave no problems with having tier 5's.


----------



## Classygirl (Sep 16, 2014)

I actually feel proud, like I found a gem because I was not looking for who was on a poll I prefer having them and like them best. Cyclers who auto void them it's sad as people never take time, most, to get to know them unless the poll flips lol.


----------



## katysu (Sep 16, 2014)

Some of my favourite villagers are low tier - eg Katt. 
I'd like Julian cos of what I've seen of him, he's quite funny; but on the whole I find all the villagers rather bland and stay within their personality type saying the same old thing. 
So I take what I get, I have never, as yet, let a villager go.


----------



## P.K. (Sep 16, 2014)

No way. I've had many low-tier villagers with Tank being my favorite. 
In the end, it's a matter of preference and you shouldn't play acnl just for the sake of impressing others. It is your town after all.


----------



## kingfisherofthesea (Sep 16, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> You have the same chance of getting a tier 5 as a tier 1, except theres less tier 1's to get. Some high tiers like Muffy make me want to thow up.. shes so ugly.. Some low tiers like Bluebear, Poncho and Biskit are so cute, but they are low tiers. I still like most tiers 1.. We all like Bob.. Bob is the master of life.



I'm sorry, but I hate Bob.

You see, people have different tastes. Some people like chocolate ice cream. Some people like chilli ice cream.
The problem with tiers is that it creates status symbols. Like, if you hold a Tier 1 you must be with the in-crowd or really rich.

Just because something is popular doesn't mean it's good.


----------



## KanonFlora (Sep 16, 2014)

Well... I love wolves, that's why I hate the fact Fang and Whitney are tier 1 xD I have them both now, but it's not because the tier they are in, they are just lovely, and look like a couple to me! <3

I loved my villagers since I started the game, Bangle, Poppy, Scoot, never cared about the tiers... I wanted Bianca, and it was really difficult to get her, because *low tiers are actually harder to find that tier one villagers!* Then I met a wonderful person, "Juudai" that never cared about tiers either and wanted every villager to have a good home <3

Pietro, Elvis, Scoot, Bianca, Bangle... they are all low tiers, but really great villagers <3


----------



## okun0ichio (Sep 16, 2014)

Low tier or high tier they all function the same way. All differences are aesthetic anyway. 

unless you plan to make a profit out of them. that's a different story.

And I will never understand why Annalisa is a tier 5. Oh well. At least I know if I ever lose her I could probably get her back for free.

I have Flora and Lopez who are both tier 3 in my town and I want them to fall into a pitfall and never come back up again. They don't appeal to me at all.


----------



## Tessie (Sep 16, 2014)

i don't get embarrassed, but i do honestly sometimes feel a little "meh" about them once i realize theyre not popular :|


like Broffina.....she absolutely loves me and loves sending me gifts and comes over randomly and stuff but, because she's low-tier sometimes I just wanna get her out XD 


also Octavian just moved in and I don't think he's cute at all, not my type of villager, he looks like an Octorok in LOZ
but because I realized he's Tier 2 he's like...doable in my town o_o I'll most likely trade him though


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 16, 2014)

I have some tier 1s and tier 5s. Personally, I'm pretty lucky because all my villagers are just moving in by chance and they're pretty great so far. I have Fang, Alfonso, and Julian. Then I have Biff and Sylvia. I'm not embarrassed by them as much as I'd just rather have a different villager. I actually don't mind Biff, I just don't like Sylvia and I already had Mathilda. I'd rather not have more than one of the same species in a town and I like Mathilda more. 

It really is just aesthetic preference in the end because if they have the same personality the only difference between two smug villagers will be their appearance.


----------



## Wholockian (Sep 16, 2014)

Although most of my dreamies are of a high tier, the only reason I picked most of them was because I liked them.
I wasn't really interested in wolves other than Whitney... Then I kinda got the 4 most popular (I made friends with them before I knew about TBT though (then lost them...))


----------



## Princess (Sep 16, 2014)

You shouldn't feel bad for liking your villagers no matter what tier they are! Don't aim for a town for all top tier villagers if you don't even like them


----------



## floofyunicorn (Sep 16, 2014)

Nope, I don't mind them at all. I have Bones in my town and I adore him. Canberra too and she's low. I believe Ed is as well and I've enjoyed having them there.


----------



## Ponyu (Sep 16, 2014)

Not at all... if anything, I'd be more embarrassed to have many high-tier villagers. For example, I have Marshal and I love him, but I'm a little bit uncomfortable with knowing that so many people have him and some only want him because of his popularity. It makes me feel shallow for thinking he's adorable, which of course is nonsense.

My fave baby in my town is Freckles (but don't tell the other villagers)


----------



## Noctis (Sep 16, 2014)

nope. I used to have low tier villagers before and I loved them all very much. I do regret letting some go just to have those cute high tier villagers.
those who have low tier villagers in their town actually make me extremely happy because it made me discover how lovely and cute low tier villagers can be as well!


----------



## cindamia (Sep 16, 2014)

I have celia, bones, and coach in my town and they are seriously my favorites <3


----------



## Licorice (Sep 16, 2014)

Who cares? Seriously.


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 16, 2014)

cindamia said:


> I have celia, bones, and coach in my town and they are seriously my favorites <3



Bones is one of the best dogs, I adore him.

Well, according to the Tier List, Robin the bird is a bottom-tier character. She's one of my favorite villagers, anyway.


----------



## Seoul (Sep 16, 2014)

It literally doesn't matter. If you only like the Tier 1 villagers. Who cares? If you only like Tier 5 villagers, who gives a **** (I don't know if swearing is allowed in this forum haha)? The villager's popularity doesn't matter. Actually, when I visit a town, I could care less about the villagers you have. I don't know if many people agree but I'm sure a lot don't really care about the villagers when dreaming, and this goes to show how little a lot of people care about your villagers. However, there's a group of people who care way too much.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 16, 2014)

Even if my best buddy Rooney got bumped down to Tier 5, I seriously don't care.
Every town has it's top tier and low tier villagers, whether someone likes it or not.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

I kinda hated that Tier 5 included more than half the villagers you can get in-game (including Caroline). Shouldn't it be for the most hated villagers and not the majority?


----------



## kasane (Sep 16, 2014)

Nope. I actually like some of the low tier villagers such as Willow and Tammy <3


----------



## mashedpotaties (Sep 16, 2014)

Biskit is <3 and he's tier 5. I'm so happy to have him in my town~


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 16, 2014)

mashedpotaties said:


> Biskit is <3 and he's tier 5. I'm so happy to have him in my town~


Wait....he's Tier 5?
Well that's a downer.. :C


----------

